# Mist king, uk



## Oski1

Hi does anyone know any places in the UK that sell the Mistking, I have looked but can only find, 
places in Europe
cheers


----------



## richie.b

The nearest mistking supplier is in Poland


 *EUROPE* Shipping throughout E.U.
+48 691 335 889
WEB SITE LINK 
cheers
Richie


----------



## Oski1

richie.b said:


> The nearest mistking supplier is in Poland
> 
> 
> [URL=http://www.mistking.com/images/distribution/vivarium-land.jpg]image[/URL] *EUROPE* Shipping throughout E.U.
> +48 691 335 889
> WEB SITE LINK
> cheers
> Richie


Thanks for that,


----------



## KJ Exotics

A little bird told me that mistking might be in the UK soon.


----------



## cold blooded beast

KJ Exotics said:


> A little bird told me that mistking might be in the UK soon.


I also heard such a thing. . .if you're talking about within the next two months or so. . .perhaps the same "bird"?


----------



## jaimeomg

Still nothing here in the UK though huh?


----------



## Frank1

You can also take E.N.T, or the rainsystem from LuckyReptile


----------



## MATT2504

I know this is an old thread! but any idea's??????????????


----------



## cold blooded beast

nope. . .still know no more. . .looks as though the European distributor is a close to home as you'll get..Poland!!!


----------



## MATT2504

cold blooded beast said:


> nope. . .still know no more. . .looks as though the European distributor is a close to home as you'll get..Poland!!!


Ok, thanks for the reply (who ever opens a more techy store in the UK is gunna make a mint!)


----------



## KJ Exotics

It in the work's I have seen the layout of the online store already looking good.


----------



## MATT2504

KJ Exotics said:


> It in the work's I have seen the layout of the online store already looking good.


Now that's just teasing :mf_dribble:


----------



## Bluefrogs

I've seen Vivariumland (polish site) before has anyone used them and do they post to the uk?


----------



## stungy

dartfog do very similar systems and from what ive herd they are just as good if not better they do kits or you can make your own


----------



## gavla

*Mistking*

Hi I know this is a bit old but I'm just about to start importing Mistkings. I'm just waiting for some stock of the 220v inverters to arrive.

I'll will be issuing prices soon.

Spread the word.

Kind regards

[email protected]


Gavin


----------



## richie.b

gavla said:


> Hi I know this is a bit old but I'm just about to start importing Mistkings. I'm just waiting for some stock of the 220v inverters to arrive.
> 
> I'll will be issuing prices soon.
> 
> Spread the word.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> Gavin


Hi

So are you going to be supplying all of mistking products to the public here in the uk 
do you have a shop or website we can have a look at

cheers
Richie


----------



## linket22

Anyone know if this is happening?


----------



## gavla

Hi yes it will be. I'm just waiting for mistking. They are waiting for new inverters. Will keep posted.


----------



## MATT2504

Just found the site in UK were Mistking products will be sold!

Welcome to Jungle frog


----------



## MARK.D

MATT2504 said:


> Just found the site in UK were Mistking products will be sold!
> 
> Welcome to Jungle frog


The new site is nearly finished. Our first order is currently being put together and will be shipped soon. 

:2thumb:


----------



## Doone

Any updates on this yet.


----------



## MARK.D

Doone said:


> Any updates on this yet.


Our shipment will be on its way to us soon. I will post an update once I can give a timescale. 
:2thumb:


----------



## Doone

Ok excellent thank you


----------



## ChrisSHIKARI

Im interested in this also i'd like to place a order for a mistking aswell

Cheers


----------



## MARK.D

ChrisSHIKARI said:


> Im interested in this also i'd like to place a order for a mistking aswell
> 
> Cheers


Hi,
Still waiting for our shipment unfortunately. Once I know more I will update everyone. 

:cheers:


----------



## Jonny Boa

MARK.D said:


> Hi,
> Still waiting for our shipment unfortunately. Once I know more I will update everyone.
> 
> :cheers:


Id like one too please...can you chuck me a PM when they arrive :2thumb:


----------



## MARK.D

Jonny Boa said:


> Id like one too please...can you chuck me a PM when they arrive :2thumb:


Will do, No worries 

:cheers:


----------



## Legion74

Hi , any updates on Mistking as I'm looking to order one too.

Cheers


----------



## MATT2504

Legion74 said:


> Hi , any updates on Mistking as I'm looking to order one too.
> 
> Cheers


Join the Q mate, Just keep checking there website for updates! :mf_dribble:


----------



## MARK.D

No news yet, sorry folks. Should know something soon hopefully. :2thumb:


----------



## Graham

I may have asked this before but have forgotten the answer, how much are they going to cost when you finally have them in stock, and are you going to have enough to satisfy the inevitably high demand?


----------



## MARK.D

Graham said:


> I may have asked this before but have forgotten the answer, how much are they going to cost when you finally have them in stock, and are you going to have enough to satisfy the inevitably high demand?


Prices have not been set yet. We are working on these now. 
Yes we will have enough to go around. :2thumb:


----------



## Legion74

Was wondering what systems you would be selling and are you stocking the premium misting nozzles ?? 
Cheers


----------



## MARK.D

Legion74 said:


> Was wondering what systems you would be selling and are you stocking the premium misting nozzles ??
> Cheers


We will be selling the Ultimate systems. We are not stocking the premium nozzles unfortunately. Only the Value range. If there is alot of interest and demand for the premium nozzles then we could look into stocking them.


----------



## PhillyDee

Let us know when they are due


----------



## MARK.D

PhillyDee said:


> Let us know when they are due


Will do.:2thumb:


----------



## ChrisSHIKARI

I ordered one from vivarium land this morning I've never bought anything from abroad are they good? I've not heard anything back from them yet


----------



## my_shed

ChrisSHIKARI said:


> I ordered one from vivarium land this morning I've never bought anything from abroad are they good? I've not heard anything back from them yet


The service was great when i bought mine from there.

Dave


----------



## mike mc

Will you be stocking the seconds timers aswell and can you plug a misting system into them that are fitted with uk plugs


----------



## Dream pythons

I found a video of them in action here; looks good, not quite what I am after but for a viv they look great.

ZipDrip MistKing Misting System - Value nozzle at work - YouTube

found another video here, that reviews the whole product and shows no drips at all.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=St21uqeSDI0&feature=related


----------



## MARK.D

mike mc said:


> Will you be stocking the seconds timers aswell and can you plug a misting system into them that are fitted with uk plugs


We will be selling the seconds timers. 
MistKing Misting Systems by Jungle Hobbies Ltd
These have a euro plug and socket so will need an adaptor for a UK plug to be used. 
The misting systems that we will be selling will come with a euro plug. 

:cheers:


----------



## ChrisSHIKARI

I'd be interested in the premium line of nozzles and a zip drip valve


----------



## mike mc

Any idea when the timers will be in stock ?


----------



## MARK.D

mike mc said:


> Any idea when the timers will be in stock ?


Within the next 2 weeks. :2thumb:


----------



## Ian Young

Any more news on when they will be available?


----------



## MARK.D

Ian Young said:


> Any more news on when they will be available?


Hopefully very soon. The shipment is here. We are just waiting for the new website to be finished so we can get things rolling. 

:cheers:


----------



## PhillyDee

Hope that its sorted soon!

Need timer and system for 2 vivs.


----------



## Ian Young

Same here. got the money waiting: victory:


----------



## my_shed

Me too, need 3 nozzles


----------



## phelsuma

MARK.D said:


> We will be selling the seconds timers.
> MistKing Misting Systems by Jungle Hobbies Ltd
> These have a euro plug and socket so will need an adaptor for a UK plug to be used.
> The misting systems that we will be selling will come with a euro plug.
> 
> :cheers:


 
I am very surprised that a big company like MistKing hasn't bothered to adapt their product for the UK market. Maybe its just me but this marketing gaffe puts me off as these things aren't cheap so why should I need to faff about with adaptors? Come on MistKing don't take UK consumers for granted or you will deservedly lose market share to competitors who have bothered to target the UK market with products that are ready to go.


----------



## my_shed

phelsuma said:


> I am very surprised that a big company like MistKing hasn't bothered to adapt their product for the UK market. Maybe its just me but this marketing gaffe puts me off as these things aren't cheap so why should I need to faff about with adaptors? Come on MistKing don't take UK consumers for granted or you will deservedly lose market share to competitors who have bothered to target the UK market with products that are ready to go.


I'm guessing that as there hasn't been a distributor in the UK until Mark came along, they've felt no need to adapt to what has been a very small market. Comparitively speaking I would also assume that it will probably remain a relatively small market, as the majority of Europe uses a standard plug, the states and Canada use standard plugs, it may not be worth their while for at least a while to adapt their products and set up a whole new production run.
Don't let it put you off though, it's a fantastic system and I can vouch for Marks service, it's excellent. Beats the complete systems hands down, and from hours and hours of research it seems to have the edge over pollywog too. Their system does come with UK plugs though.......you just need to wire it all yourself :whistling2: :lol2:

Dave


----------



## phelsuma

my_shed said:


> I'm guessing that as there hasn't been a distributor in the UK until Mark came along, they've felt no need to adapt to what has been a very small market. Comparitively speaking I would also assume that it will probably remain a relatively small market, as the majority of Europe uses a standard plug, the states and Canada use standard plugs, it may not be worth their while for at least a while to adapt their products and set up a whole new production run.
> Don't let it put you off though, it's a fantastic system and I can vouch for Marks service, it's excellent. Beats the complete systems hands down, and from hours and hours of research it seems to have the edge over pollywog too. Their system does come with UK plugs though.......you just need to wire it all yourself :whistling2: :lol2:
> 
> Dave


I agree with what you say Dave and who knows I may even purchase a MistKing or two as they certainly get good reviews but I still feel that at very little cost to themselves they could market their product much more effectively and attractively in the UK. I couldn't imagine going into a high street retailers to buy a PC or washing machine or whatever and being told by a sales assistant that I needed to buy an adaptor if I purchase model x. Like I say to me that just sounds like sloppy marketing.

A friend has a Pollywog system that he is delighted with but I wouldn't buy one as the motor is ridiculously noisy in my opinion. Previously he had a Lucky Reptile system that he described as "rubbish" and "a waste of money" so I will read the feedback with interest before deciding on which product I buy.


----------



## Graham

Am I right in thinking thet the "adaptor" is simply a plug adaptor to change a Euro plug to a 3 pin and that the pumps being sold over here are rated for EU mains voltage, not US, so they don't need a transformer as well?


----------



## my_shed

Graham said:


> Am I right in thinking thet the "adaptor" is simply a plug adaptor to change a Euro plug to a 3 pin and that the pumps being sold over here are rated for EU mains voltage, not US, so they don't need a transformer as well?


Yes, 100% correct. Nice and easy 

Dave


----------



## MARK.D

Yup as Dave said. The adaptor is required to allow the use of the euro plug here in the UK. 
Power supplies are rated for use here. 

:cheers:


----------



## ChrisSHIKARI

I just checked the cables on mine the wire is blue/brown so i cut the head off and wired it to a 3 pin plug


----------



## MATT2504

ChrisSHIKARI said:


> I just checked the cables on mine the wire is blue/brown so i cut the head off and wired it to a 3 pin plug


The seconds timer has a euro plug, so by cutting the euro plug off the mistking pump and putting a 3 pin on is pointless. Your still going to need to put an adaptor plug on if you use the seconds timer! (that's if you buy the seconds timer and not just a basic electronic timer)


----------



## ChrisSHIKARI

I didn't buy the seconds timer thats why i did it but i did already have a 3 pin seconds timer i used for my fish tank lighting


----------



## MATT2504

:whistling2: :whistling2: :whistling2: :whistling2:


----------



## MATT2504

:whip: :whip: :whip: :whip: :whistling2:


----------



## MARK.D

If everything goes to plan then the new site should be up and running for next weekend. 
:cheers:


----------



## PhillyDee

Whats wrong, do you not want my money . . . . ?


Everyone else does! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## MARK.D

PhillyDee said:


> Whats wrong, do you not want my money . . . . ?
> 
> 
> Everyone else does! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Just having a few problems with the setup of the site. Bit of work to do(so it can take your money):2thumb:


----------



## spatte88

Just want to say what a fab service we had from mark. Very efficient, good communication, arrived quickly and packaged well. Fantastic product as well would highly recommend the mistking system for anyone and especially buying from mark you can't go wrong!


----------



## PhillyDee

Oh, so NOW you want my money?? :devil:



Ok then. :whistling2:

Incidently, if anyone wants any custom flat plastic parts making to help guide or attatch these, I have a lathe and a laser cutter. So ideas on a postcard!


----------



## MARK.D

spatte88 said:


> Just want to say what a fab service we had from mark. Very efficient, good communication, arrived quickly and packaged well. Fantastic product as well would highly recommend the mistking system for anyone and especially buying from mark you can't go wrong!


Thanks for the kind words  Glad to have helped you out. 

:cheers:


----------



## MARK.D

PhillyDee said:


> Oh, so NOW you want my money?? :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok then. :whistling2:


 
:2thumb: Your order will be on its way to you today :no1:


----------



## MARK.D

New site now up and running.

www.junglefrog.co.uk 

:cheers:


----------



## Shaxx

just received my mist king from Mark this morning.

Mark gives fantastic service, i highly recommend buying from him.

cant wait to get the system home now and try it out.


----------



## the plumber

*MistKing*

Hear Hear ! 
Great service :2thumb: Thank you Mark


----------



## MARK.D

Shaxx said:


> just received my mist king from Mark this morning.
> 
> Mark gives fantastic service, i highly recommend buying from him.
> 
> cant wait to get the system home now and try it out.





the plumber said:


> Hear Hear !
> Great service :2thumb: Thank you Mark


 
Thankyou to you both. Glad to be of service :2thumb:


----------



## Orlex

Hello, so nobody except Jungle frog selling them in the UK ?


----------



## Spaceisdeep

i haven't found anybody, I've been looking for a few weeks now


----------



## icemanwayne

same here
nightmare trying to source them here in the UK , was told by Uk supplier around 5 weeks this was months ago. site is showing out of stock which was the same months ago, so if anyone knows a UK supplier please can we share the info.


----------



## icemanwayne

contacted mistking and thy are willing to ship to uk with postage set at 79usd ? sounds a good deal to me if you are desperate for the bets misting system around


----------



## MATT2504

So anyone know what's going on with jungle frog, they've been out of stock on there site for months now!?!


----------



## _simon_

Just order from Poland. It's painless and shipping from what I remember was pretty fast, much faster than ordering from America.


----------



## _simon_

Actually forget my post above, just checked vivarium land ( http://vivariumland.com/ ) in poland where I bought mine from and either they've got website problems or they don't sell them any more. Their facebook page hasn't been updated since april either.


----------



## MATT2504

*Update*

Just received an e-mail from Marty @ Mistking, apparently they'll soon be opening a depot in Europe (updates to follow)

:2thumb:


----------



## Hootz

They did say that a while ago now ;p

Ordered mine from Canada, wasn't exactly cheap, but it arrived in two days from recollection.


----------



## MATT2504

Mistking.eu is up and running guys!

:2thumb:


----------



## rotor

MistKing.... UK stockist up and running

Scotland's Amphibian Specialist


----------



## Grimbo123

there is a new uk supplier of the mist king he keep everything in stock 

www.thefrogshop.co.uk

he is a top guy and 2 days delivery service...

he is keeping all the spares and ultimate starter kits 

he has also just put a order in from mist king for all there led lights and that 

:2thumb:


----------



## Wingnut2711

I purchased one from the .eu site Friday. 20 euros delivery, with the exchange rate at the moment I have the starter set with wedge corner bracket and clips for under £100 delivered. Delivery due Tuesday as well so cannot wait for it to arrive so I can have a play!


----------



## Hootz

I imported mine last year when there wasn't a uk supplier - hope you don't get clobbered with import duty/vat/*****, otherwise it wont be any cheaper than buying from the uk, at best ;p


----------



## Wingnut2711

Hootz said:


> I imported mine last year when there wasn't a uk supplier - hope you don't get clobbered with import duty/vat/*****, otherwise it wont be any cheaper than buying from the uk, at best ;p


Import duty from an EU country to the UK? If it can happen lets just hope not!


----------



## Wingnut2711

Turned up, No fees as expected. Amazing piece of kit!


----------

